# Conlago Fireflies C59 - Limited Edition



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Folks...hot off the press from Cambiago, here is the finished Fireflies C59. Limited numbers made. For further info, please see Colnago Con Brio

Please help support this very good cause! Best wishes.


----------



## leetony (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## brett summers (May 25, 2011)

Wow that is gorgeous


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Folks..just got these pictures in tonight. The first Colnago C59 Fireflies frame to be full built! 


http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-c59-fireflies-limited-edition-re-visi


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the update nicensleazy. I'm doing my best to acquire one. Thank you for all of your help!

Joe


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

The raw carbon is loved by so many, just not me.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Beautiful frame!! I'm planning on ordering a Colnago C59 Fireflies frame very soon.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

wow, that is amazing


----------



## AuYeung (Feb 16, 2005)

It is awesome.
Wish I can own it one day.


----------

